# trumark rr2 "heavy pull" replacement bands.



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

i have recently gotten back into shooting my slingshots, and ordered 2 sets of trumark rr2 "heavy pull" replacement bands. within 50 shots on the first set, and maybe 30 shots on the second set, the plastic inserts that connect the pouch to the tubes broke, any body else experience this, got any fixes that would allow me to salvage the bands? im looking at getting a flat band slingshot, but until i make up my mind which one id like to keep shooting with these bands.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I've never had a pin (Trumark's name for those little plastic things) break on me, on either the RR1s or RR2s. In fact, I've kept several sets of them from bands that have worn out and continued to use them with other tubes.







Your best bet is to look HERE at Mel's site. Click on "Making a slingshot" on the left side, then on "pouch attachments." You could use the "kink and tie," the "loop-in," or the "knot in tube" methods shown there to reattach the pouch to the bands.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Sorry to hear this. I've never had a pin (Trumark's name for those little plastic things) break on me, on either the RR1s or RR2s. In fact, I've kept several sets of them from bands that have worn out and continued to use them with other tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, thats exactly what i was looking for. also after reading some stuff on here i think the reason they are breaking on me is the ammo i am using is to light, so there is to much energy left in the bands, and when the "pin" makes contact with the posts, snap.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a possibility. I originally shot my RR2s with small ammo (3/8" steel) for a short time, but switched to heavier lead shot after doing some reading on the forums. Of course, I also use the RR2s on either the Trumark WS-1 or FSXFO, which have very wide forks and rotating forks respectively, so there's not much chance of the pins slamming into anything.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

i cut a fork out of a holly tree, and am going to attach the bands to that, should i go through the middle or over the top?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is an option:


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks smitty, ill post pics when its finished.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

well here it is. the new holly fork is drying so i just used a holly frame from last fall. i still prefer flats but i think these tubes are good even if the plastic doo-dads did break on me rather fast. thanks for the input guys, and come this fall i will post some pics of my harvest, i had good luck last year, im hoping for better luck this year.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Daveridesbikes said:


> i have recently gotten back into shooting my slingshots, and ordered 2 sets of trumark rr2 "heavy pull" replacement bands. within 50 shots on the first set, and maybe 30 shots on the second set, the plastic inserts that connect the pouch to the tubes broke, any body else experience this, got any fixes that would allow me to salvage the bands? im looking at getting a flat band slingshot, but until i make up my mind which one id like to keep shooting with these bands.


?????


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

Thwupp-p-p said:


> i have recently gotten back into shooting my slingshots, and ordered 2 sets of trumark rr2 "heavy pull" replacement bands. within 50 shots on the first set, and maybe 30 shots on the second set, the plastic inserts that connect the pouch to the tubes broke


?????
[/quote]

sure wished i would have seen this before i threw the "pins" away and fixed the pouch attachment so i didnt have to stop shooting while waiting for some new band sets that i ordered. but thanks anyways.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Crikey!









I agree. It's too bad that info wasn't available at the time. At least we now know the most likely reason you had such bad luck with the pins.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Crikey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the bands themselves are holding up very nicely and are as accurate as i am, i have shot a whole bunch of rounds through them with no signs of wear. being on this forum has made me more knowledgeable, and therfore more critical of slingshot parts. i used to just buy whatever bands i could get off of ebay, now......., well lets just say i have spent about $60 on different band sets and am about to order some from some of the forum members here. thanks allot guys


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Always glad to feed the habit of a fellow addict.














Good looking slingshot, btw. I see you went with the knot-in-tube method for the pouch. I like that method too. It seems to help keep the pouch from getting twisted around after the shot.


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

NEVERMIND!!


----------



## Doomhunter (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm using the Trumark rr-2's, too and I'm of the opinion that they're a bit weak. That's the reason why I'll switch to Thera Band Gold.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The way you tie your bands, I would have guessed that you where from west Texas, but i guess that some NC shooters tie like that also. Good looking fork, holly is a fine flip wood!! Are you a butterfly style flip shooter? -- Tex


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> The way you tie your bands, I would have guessed that you where from west Texas, but i guess that some NC shooters tie like that also. Good looking fork, holly is a fine flip wood!! Are you a butterfly style flip shooter? -- Tex


i am actually from south florida, but i did live in ft hood, and killeen tx. i shoot my slingshot like i shoot my traditional bow, raise up and draw back to my anchor point and then let it fly. i have tried butterfly style but cant seem to get consistently accurate enough for hunting. i shoot like in those pics above.
and tex-shooter i have a little question for you, if my aim is up to par can i take a squirrel or rabbit at 15 yds. with your express bands?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, if I could be sure of hitting him, I would not be afraid to take a squirrel at 50 yards with my Express bands. They carry plenty of power with 7/16 lead shot. See my test under blogs with a set of my Express bands(link below). The Hawk had no extension. You might have to trim the bands a little shorter if you have a short draw length. You will note that the hawk had 9.989 foot pounds of energy and 6 foot pounds is recommend for Squirrels or rabbits. 1/2 inch steel and 7/16 lead weight about the same, but lead gives a better dead blow action because it does not ricochet as bad. A slingshot projectile losses it speed very slowly because it is so slow to start with, so the distance is not a problem, just the accuracy. 
http://slingshotforum.com/blog/9/entry-103-test-of-different-fork-extensions-lengths/


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Sure, if I could be sure of hitting him, I would not be afraid to take a squirrel at 50 yards with my Express bands. They carry plenty of power with 7/16 lead shot. See my test under blogs with a set of my Express bands(link below). The Hawk had no extension. You might have to trim the bands a little shorter if you have a short draw length. You will note that the hawk had 9.989 foot pounds of energy and 6 foot pounds is recommend for Squirrels or rabbits. 1/2 inch steel and 7/16 lead weight about the same, but lead gives a better dead blow action because it does not ricochet as bad. A slingshot projectile losses it speed very slowly because it is so slow to start with, so the distance is not a problem, just the accuracy.
> http://slingshotforu...nsions-lengths/


i have pretty decent accuracy out to 10 - 15 yds, past that i cant make the shot often enough to justify taking it. but i have never really had much trouble getting that close to a squirrel, now rabbits are another matter i cant seem to get close enough to them all that often, and when i do its usually on accident.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you work real slowly with a rabbit, sometimes he will get up and run about ten yards and stop. Another technique we have used is to have someone take a place a ways in front of two other people on a ditch and let them work toward you real slow. Rabbits will get up and run a ways in front and then just hop along slow. Remember, don't shoot toward your buddies, but wait until the rabbit passes you. It is always more fun to hunt with a couple of buddies anyway. -- Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I was out trying to call in coyotes one day with one of these and discovered a nifty little side effect. THe squeaker element is the little white circle near the "mouth" of the call. It's designed to bring predators in those last few yards after you've called them as close as you can with the puppy whine part of the call, but I discovered that it also seems to attract rabbits. It doesn't get results all the time, but it seems to work well enough to be more than just chance. If you buy a dog squeak toy, they have the same squeaker in them and they're a lot cheaper than a call. Just pop the squeaker out and hold it between your teeth. I've had cottontails and even a few jacks come right up to within 15 ft. or so.


----------



## Daveridesbikes (Mar 26, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I was out trying to call in coyotes one day with one of these and discovered a nifty little side effect. THe squeaker element is the little white circle near the "mouth" of the call. It's designed to bring predators in those last few yards after you've called them as close as you can with the puppy whine part of the call, but I discovered that it also seems to attract rabbits. It doesn't get results all the time, but it seems to work well enough to be more than just chance. If you buy a dog squeak toy, they have the same squeaker in them and they're a lot cheaper than a call. Just pop the squeaker out and hold it between your teeth. I've had cottontails and even a few jacks come right up to within 15 ft. or so.


ill definitely give that one a shot, thanks bud.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Pelleteer, thats one I've never heard before.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> I was out trying to call in coyotes one day with one of these and discovered a nifty little side effect. THe squeaker element is the little white circle near the "mouth" of the call. It's designed to bring predators in those last few yards after you've called them as close as you can with the puppy whine part of the call, but I discovered that it also seems to attract rabbits. It doesn't get results all the time, but it seems to work well enough to be more than just chance. If you buy a dog squeak toy, they have the same squeaker in them and they're a lot cheaper than a call. Just pop the squeaker out and hold it between your teeth. I've had cottontails and even a few jacks come right up to within 15 ft. or so.


Thanks for this link, pelleteer!


----------

